# wanted: catalpa worms and trees



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for some catalpa worms for a freshwater fishing trip to Loisiana in April. A few folks I have talked to say there are a lot of catalpa trees around, but I haven't found any yet. So here I am shaking the tree...pun intended...to see what I can come up with. Also, if anyone has or knows where to get small catalpa trees for transplant, that would be greatly appreciated. Maybe a bag of fresh La catfish fillets in exchange could be arranged.


----------



## southern59 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey if you find a tree you can cut limbs off it and dig a post hole and plant it and it will grow i have one i started that way


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You can probably call your local farmers co-op or hardware store...We have some planted and when in season you can tear up some cats and bream, but gonna get them off the tree and freeze them before the wasp and birds eatem up!


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

May is usually the time of year when the trees are completely bloomed out and producing worms. Good luck finding worms before then.


----------

